# Opening the ZNA



## kimbo (23/10/14)

Hi

I decided to do this when i get the one from Robbot.

My first ZNA gave me TOO HOT error so today was the day

I took all the hot glue of to check the soldering but that seemed ok





Then i noticed that the big red wire that is the positive on the 510 was running over the board. So i just moved it to the side and all seems ok now. I am not sure if it heats up and was lying to close to the heat sesor but i can fire it now until the 10 sec cut off kicks in.




Maybe @johan can tell me if that 101 thingy is the heat sensor?

I still get the error now and then but i will isolate that wire completely with hot glue and see what it does

Maybe on the assemble line they did not place the red wire far enough from the board and that caused the problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> I decided to do this when i get the one from Robbot.
> 
> ...



That component marked "101" (100uH) looks more like a shielded inductor to me, however very difficult to really identify from photo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

